# First 7



## Ralph Muhs (Sep 15, 2017)

Getting started. Much to learn! Going to make more, with different woods and different styles. @Schroedc is in trouble! Soon to lose his place as the most prolific!

Reactions: Like 10 | EyeCandy! 2 | Funny 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## gman2431 (Sep 15, 2017)

looks like youre on the right track!! everything looks like its meeting up good and well turned!! good job!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Sep 15, 2017)

Very nice grouping Ralph! Tony


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 15, 2017)

Very nice! Think you've caught the bug! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 15, 2017)

Looks like a pro...can't be because of @ripjack13 tutoring

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 15, 2017)

Great job Ralph! Looks good from here....


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 15, 2017)

Lookin good Ralph! What are you using for finish?


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 15, 2017)

Good looking pens there! 

Although on the prolific thing.... Are you buying kits 1000 at a time yet?  (That's just the top box of the last order there)

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 4 | Useful 1


----------



## TimR (Sep 15, 2017)

Nice start Ralph...good to do a few similar at a time, and that's a great kit to upgrade from slimlines.


----------



## bamafatboy (Sep 15, 2017)

Nice group of pens. Great job on them.


----------



## DKMD (Sep 15, 2017)

Nice work! Now you're ready to make six friends really happy and still keep one for yourself.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## CWS (Sep 15, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> Looks like a pro...can't be because of @ripjack13 tutoring


I think Ralph has natural talent for making pens. Nothing to do with anything others have done,

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Sep 15, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> Good looking pens there!
> 
> Although on the prolific thing.... Are you buying kits 1000 at a time yet?  (That's just the top box of the last order there)
> 
> View attachment 134256


Humm! What kind of deal can I find for 900000000000000 pens?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Sep 16, 2017)

Three more. Walnut, sassafras, cedar. 
So, why does the ball not retract completely? And yes, I learned why I need spare barrels! Ruined two. 
Criticism and suggestions welcome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Sep 16, 2017)

Nice work, Ralph!

If you're overly aggressive with the barrel trimmer, it can cause the tips to stick out when retracted. I know an idiot in Oklahoma who used the wrong tube one time which led to the same trouble.

Critically speaking, it looks like your barrels may be a little proud of the hardware on the end near the tip. If you're using CA to finish, it can build up on the bushings which can lead to oversized barrels... learned that from the same idiot in Oklahoma.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Sep 16, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Nice work, Ralph!
> 
> If you're overly aggressive with the barrel trimmer, it can cause the tips to stick out when retracted. I know an idiot in Oklahoma who used the wrong tube one time which led to the same trouble.
> 
> Critically speaking, it looks like your barrels may be a little proud of the hardware on the end near the tip. If you're using CA to finish, it can build up on the bushings which can lead to oversized barrels... learned that from the same idiot in Oklahoma.


Yup. It happened.


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 16, 2017)

I agree with the Doc's assessment. It doesn't look like it has a CA finish. Make sure you are flush with bushings and then use calipers to make sure the fit is right. Good work


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Sep 16, 2017)

Kay says I will get discouraged and quit. But I am not discouraged yet. I need to order some kits and do some more. These pens don't weigh much and my old knees can handle them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 16, 2017)

I'm going to agree with everyone else, Looks like you trimmed them back a bit too far, there is a fix for that though, Take the refill and with a razor blade shave a bit off the plastic piece at the top. It'll shorten the refill, OK to do on pens you're keeping or giving to someone that will come to you for refills but if for sale or a job, I'd disassemble and start over. I'd also recommend taking a bit more time at the ends, make sure to get flush with the bushing (Without sanding the busing down or gouging it with your tools, that' really shortens the life of bushings and then you end up with the opposite problem, a bit under sized then)

I still have the first 1/2 dozen pens I made (Or my wife has them, same effect) I had the same issues starting out, all it takes is a bit of practice and then you'll be turning 5,000 a year!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 16, 2017)

Ralph Muhs said:


> Kay says I will get discouraged and quit. But I am not discouraged yet. I need to order some kits and do some more. These pens don't weigh much and my old knees can handle them.



Order the Mesa from Woodturningz.com It's very similar, their customer service can't be beat and their prices are pretty decent! If you give them a call, I usually talk to Patrick or Fritz, if you get Ryan, He's the owner. All are really decent guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 16, 2017)

Trial and error. 

If yo want to take em apart, next time I come down, I'll bring some disassembly stuff...


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 18, 2017)

The other thing about bushings is that sometimes they are wrong.

I had a set of Jr Gent bushings where one of them was undersized by over 30 thou, which made for a very ugly lip where the hardware met the barrel. If you don't already have a set of the cheap digital calipers (HarborFright $10 or thereabouts on sale) it's worth buying some. I always check the bushings against the kit hardware when starting.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 18, 2017)

duncsuss said:


> The other thing about bushings is that sometimes they are wrong.
> 
> I had a set of Jr Gent bushings where one of them was undersized by over 30 thou, which made for a very ugly lip where the hardware met the barrel. If you don't already have a set of the cheap digital calipers (HarborFright $10 or thereabouts on sale) it's worth buying some. I always check the bushings against the kit hardware when starting.



Also, if you have a pawn shop in your area, there are often good digital calipers for cheap. I bought my Mitutoyo digital ones for under 40.00

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung (Sep 18, 2017)

Yup, he's hooked. 

Nice, Ralph!


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 18, 2017)

If you buy the cheap harbor freight one, don't get the plastic one. The plastic tends to wear easily and they aren't real true. Measuring one piece against the other they work but if you get to far back in the jaw measuring one side or the other they'll be off slightly.


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 18, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> If you buy the cheap harbor freight one, don't get the plastic one. The plastic tends to wear easily and they aren't real true. Measuring one piece against the other they work but if you get to fast back in the saw measuring one side or the other they'll be off slightly.



True, get the steel ones. Also, smooth or round over the tips -- when they first arrive, they can draw blood (DAHMIKT)


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Sep 18, 2017)

Thanks everyone. I haven't had time to order supplies. It has been a busy time for me while I am here in Ct. wife has a honey do list for the condo and son has a list for the beach houses. Catalogs came today. Hope to order kits and have them shipped to West Virginia where I plan to be in October. Tomorrow I plan to be on the porch overlooking Long Island Sound. It should be awesome watching the incoming waves wish someone would join me for coffee or beer or wine or just water.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Sep 21, 2017)

Another one
Acacia wood. Shellawax finish
Think I got a better fit this timr

View attachment 134605


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 21, 2017)

Ralph Muhs said:


> Another one
> Acacia wood. Shellawax finish
> Think I got a better fit this timr
> 
> View attachment 134605



I'd better watch out, you're going to be up on my output numbers in no time! That looks great!


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Sep 21, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> I'd better watch out, you're going to be up on my output numbers in no time! That looks great!


You are my idol. 
@ripjack13 is my mentor
My wife is my boss

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 21, 2017)

Ralph Muhs said:


> Another one
> Acacia wood. Shellawax finish
> Think I got a better fit this timr
> 
> View attachment 134605





Schroedc said:


> I'd better watch out, you're going to be up on my output numbers in no time! That looks great!



I don't see a picture.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 21, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> I don't see a picture.



Weird. It was there earlier. I saw it.


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 21, 2017)

Well....you were the lucky one I guess..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Sep 22, 2017)

Photo posted again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Sep 22, 2017)

Oops. Wrong photo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 22, 2017)

Ralph Muhs said:


> Photo posted again
> 
> View attachment 134611



are the two on the outside open or retracted Ralph. Somethings amiss with them....
If they are retracted, then the body is too short. 
If they are open, then the body is too long....


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Sep 22, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> are the two on the outside open or retracted Ralph. Somethings amiss with them....
> If they are retracted, then the body is too short.
> If they are open, then the body is too long....


Body is too short. I must have been too aggressive woth the trimmer.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Sep 22, 2017)

Made another one using the acacia flooring. Posted it but the photo disappeared. Then posted the wrong photo above. Trying again.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 22, 2017)

Ralph Muhs said:


> Body is too short. I must have been too aggressive woth the trimmer.



edit ... scrub this, I hadn't noticed that these are the Click variants ... sorry ...


----------



## Az Turnings (Sep 22, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> Good looking pens there!
> 
> Although on the prolific thing.... Are you buying kits 1000 at a time yet?  (That's just the top box of the last order there)
> 
> View attachment 134256


How many duds will you get in a batch like that usually?


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 22, 2017)

Az Turnings said:


> How many duds will you get in a batch like that usually?



So far out of the first 600 I have had 4 that were incomplete or otherwise goofy but before i follow up with my supplier I go through and combine them into good kits, so maybe 4 or 5 in a thousand by the time I'm done.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

